# Android Community Ages



## SyNiK4L

I saw this thread on another forum and I wanted to post it here. Cus i thought it was very interesting.

How old is everyone? Ill start

24 Here


----------



## cjcross22

1-10?! lmao







cracked me up

23 here.


----------



## PatHoge

20, so unfortunately I fall in the 11-20 range.







Damnit.

P.S. You left out 0. What if someone hasn't yet turned 1? He's going to be upset that you left him out.


----------



## BrutalSauce

Turning 23 in 6 days, blah im getting old.


----------



## Dewguzzler

27, 10 chara


----------



## birdman

just turned 21


----------



## SyNiK4L

cjcross22 said:


> 1-10?! lmao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cracked me up
> 
> 23 here.


I know but i had to put it in there cus i saw on another thread a kid was 10 years old



PatHoge said:


> 20, so unfortunately I fall in the 11-20 range.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damnit.
> 
> P.S. You left out 0. What if someone hasn't yet turned 1? He's going to be upset that you left him out.


O well damn i really hope no one is 0 or were screwed


----------



## jaydude28

Turing 29 in 9 days....


----------



## TRE_588

PatHoge said:


> 20, so unfortunately I fall in the 11-20 range.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damnit.
> 
> P.S. You left out 0. What if someone hasn't yet turned 1? He's going to be upset that you left him out.


ugh year 20 aka the year that never ends

i'm 23


----------



## PatHoge

Agt Studly said:


> ugh year 20 aka the year that never ends
> 
> i'm 23


Haha, yeahhh...4 more months tomorrow!


----------



## OldBaldy

Bunch of smart a** kids. Will be 67 next week. Still not ready for a dirt nap!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## AndroidSims

23 with a 6 month old boy.

Sent from DroidX.


----------



## craig7220

Well after reading this. I am 57 and most of yall could be my grandkids.


----------



## jlloyd

I am 30 and this kinda makes me fell old.


----------



## Dr. Carpenter

28 with 6 kids that make me feel older









Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## R1Lover

6 kids at 28? Wrap that thing up already... that that rate your going to be working until death... lol

I'll be 42 in 12 days.... Wife and Two awesome kids.... 2.5 & 5


----------



## Dr. Carpenter

R1Lover said:


> 6 kids at 28? Wrap that thing up already... that that rate your going to be working until death... lol
> 
> I'll be 42 in 12 days.... Wife and Two awesome kids.... 2.5 & 5


Lol, nah, they're fun







Ages 7, 6, 5, 3, 2, 6mo.


----------



## SyNiK4L

love this thread already lol


----------



## monkey1911

27, been using android since I got a G1 18months ago.


----------



## Brett6781

17, yes I'm young, But I can guarantee you I probably know more about Android and the devices powered by it then most Best Buy mobile sales reps


----------



## SyNiK4L

Brett6781 said:


> 17, yes I'm young, But I can guarantee you I probably know more about Android and the devices powered by it then most Best Buy mobile sales reps


ya i think we all do lol


----------



## razorclose

20 and hating college here! \o/


----------



## ejgilkey

31 with my first on the way


----------



## perfoliate

34 here with one 9 year old daughter who loves android since I got her an Archos 32, rooted and installed gapps on it for Christmas









Sent from my ThunderBolt


----------



## TRE_588

razorclose said:


> 20 and hating college here! \o/


where is here?


----------



## Guest

BrutalSauce said:


> Turning 23 in 6 days, blah im getting old.


23 isnt so bad.. could be like Dewguzzler and be old and 27







lol


----------



## razorclose

Agt Studly said:


> where is here?


I live in middle Georgia, but an Auburn University student. Love the school, just hating pre-dental program


----------



## guidot

32 in under 2 weeks.

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## sammyboy405

Meh, I guess Im one of the Older folks. 33 here.


----------



## krweby

sammyboy405 said:


> Meh, I guess Im one of the Older folks. 33 here.


41 here.


----------



## routzong

39 years old today... OMG!


----------



## tb110895

15 here. Youngest reply so far


----------



## tb110895

routzong said:


> 39 years old today... OMG!


Happy Birthday!


----------



## trsohmers

I'm 3.75... Stupid leap years.

Anyways, if you can't multiply that by 4, I'm 15, but I currently work at the Institute for Soldier Nanotechnologies at MIT, and working on a couple of ventures. Got the original Droid on release day when I was 13, and been a programmer and hacker since I was ten.


----------



## styx

trsohmers said:


> I'm 3.75... Stupid leap years.
> 
> Anyways, if you can't multiply that by 4, I'm 15, but I currently work at the Institute for Soldier Nanotechnologies at MIT, and working on a couple of ventures. Got the original Droid on release day when I was 13, and been a programmer and hacker since I was ten.


damn im 14 and all i do is laze around, flahs roms and hang with friends.. i better step my game up


----------



## Brett6781

trsohmers said:


> I'm 3.75... Stupid leap years.
> 
> Anyways, if you can't multiply that by 4, I'm 15, but I currently work at the Institute for Soldier Nanotechnologies at MIT, and working on a couple of ventures. Got the original Droid on release day when I was 13, and been a programmer and hacker since I was ten.


----------



## greenblattsam

17







I feel young.


----------



## stonerdroid

34 here

Sent from my liberated DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## PatHoge

trsohmers said:


> I'm 3.75... Stupid leap years.
> 
> Anyways, if you can't multiply that by 4, I'm 15, but I currently work at the Institute for Soldier Nanotechnologies at MIT, and working on a couple of ventures. Got the original Droid on release day when I was 13, and been a programmer and hacker since I was ten.


Well I feel like a failure now.


----------



## x13thangelx

18.... Got a d2g for christmas (first smartphones), rooted it less than 2 weeks later, and been working on roms since April.


----------



## android_michael

28 here

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## emadthebeast

I'm 15 in September. Got my Droid X last year on launch day. Came from a BB Storm (aka the permanently hard-bricked phone or "the brick") that I got near launch (so I was 12 or so), which was my first phone. Surprisingly, I only know two other people who got root without my persuasion (an older cousin & my friend who's the same age as I am). It's kinda crazy because nearly everyone at my school has their iPod/iPhone jailbroken (aside from the girls).


----------



## emadthebeast

styx said:


> damn im 14 and all i do is laze around, flahs roms and hang with friends.. i better step my game up


That's how I feel every time I see someone my age on forums... Although I do program & do web design for $500 a site. Makes some good cash over the summer.


----------



## JsinLegacy

I am 28 and will be 29 next month... I am getting old


----------



## awg_ilyas

19 'ere.

Taking Computer Science, hopefully will transfer to the US.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk


----------



## xoomdev

I am 28 and I have two kids with one on the way (stick a fork in me)


----------



## Jonathon

trsohmers said:


> I'm 3.75... Stupid leap years.
> 
> Anyways, if you can't multiply that by 4, I'm 15, but I currently work at the Institute for Soldier Nanotechnologies at MIT, and working on a couple of ventures. Got the original Droid on release day when I was 13, and been a programmer and hacker since I was ten.


That's epic! So your birthday is Feb 29, 96? Haha I always wanted to be born then!

14 myself, also in February







been running my families computers since I was 9 and ran my primary schools IT department for most of year 7 (no IT staff. The password still hasnt changed too).

Sent from my Nexus S


----------



## Captainkrtek

I like the 1-10 range.... if anyone is 10 or less on the site that's a problem lol


----------



## SyNiK4L

Captainkrtek said:


> I like the 1-10 range.... if anyone is 10 or less on the site that's a problem lol


hhahaha i know but steve i couldnt be discriminant. u never know...iv heard of plenty of 60+'ers whos to say there wouldnt be an 8 year old who loves rooting his phone hahaha


----------



## Brett6781

SyNiK4L said:


> hhahaha i know but steve i couldnt be discriminant. u never know...iv heard of plenty of 60+'ers whos to say there wouldnt be an 8 year old who loves rooting his phone hahaha


My 10 y/o sister begged me to root her Samsung Transform.


----------



## Stetsonaw

28 here...


----------



## tibbbbor

28...almost 29. MEHHHHHH!!!!


----------



## HAZMAT 780

30... But I never act it.. Lol

(via TapTalk)


----------



## x13thangelx

SyNiK4L said:


> hhahaha i know but steve i couldnt be discriminant. u never know...iv heard of plenty of 60+'ers whos to say there wouldnt be an 8 year old who loves rooting his phone hahaha


If an 8 yr old has a smartphone then theres a problem.....


----------



## HAZMAT 780

x13thangelx said:


> If an 8 yr old has a smartphone then theres a problem.....


I concur

(via TapTalk)


----------



## Busphan

34 here.


----------



## SyNiK4L

Brett6781 said:


> My 10 y/o sister begged me to root her Samsung Transform.


 hahah see there u go...a 10 year old


----------



## Tweezit

31 here and feel every bit of it.


----------



## Brett6781

SyNiK4L said:


> hahah see there u go...a 10 year old


 thing is though she can get away with having a smartphone when it's a POS like the Transform...


----------



## xmrsilentx

28, and I know it sounds funny, but the og Droid is the closest I've came to owning a computer. Now I'm building linux machines on winblows hardware and jailbreaking everything but my alarm clock. So what I did was made an ext2 partition on my sdcard and installed ubuntu 10.04. Now my OS can go wherever I go just by booting my friends pc with my sdcard. My life has been forever changed by AOSP... thanks everyone

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## spinnakernut

I'm 44. I'm Jerry D on xda.. Its nice to see some of the people who helped me over there are here also.

Sent from my SGH-T959V using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Guest

26 here. Getting older is fun, but hectic. I never saw myself getting married, especially not this upcoming October.  I can't wait though. Oh, and I'll finally be done with my B.B.A next year! I took the scenic route.


----------



## CheetahHeel

32 here. Same name on xda.


----------



## rycheme

29 here, I've got a seven year old. Probably one of the only girls going for a Masters in Predictive Analytics 

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## Jordan8

Hello my name is Jordan, & I'm a 17 year old androholic.


----------



## Droidlovinyogi

Dr. Carpenter said:


> Lol, nah, they're fun  Ages 7, 6, 5, 3, 2, 6mo.


Damn man! That's a hell of a pace you're keeping. You sound like you're really into it; the only way to be about it&#8230; much respect.

I'm 53 with a 16 year old daughter and 14 your old son. You young cats should be careful calling yourself old, or else by the time you're my age you'll feel ancient, lol.

Great thread.


----------



## LowFire

29 with a 7yr old boy


----------



## motodroidx6365

46 years "old"

Sent from DROID X using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## ronsa

Turned 58 last month, now that's old lol. Six, yes six kids, two grand kids. My four year old granddaughter knows more than the Best Buy Boys


----------



## Dr. Carpenter

"Droidlovinyogi said:


> Damn man! That&#146;s a hell of a pace you&#146;re keeping. You sound like you&#146;re really into it; the only way to be about it&#133; much respect.
> 
> I&#146;m 53 with a 16 year old daughter and 14 your old son. You young cats should be careful calling yourself old, or else by the time you&#146;re my age you&#146;ll feel ancient, lol.
> 
> Great thread.


Yeah I know I'm still young but the kids make me feel old sometimes  But I figure I may as well have them while I'm young. And I was second oldest of 12 so big families are nothing new to me lol.


----------



## TDubKong

oldbaldy said:


> bunch of smart a** kids. Will be 67 next week. Still not ready for a dirt nap!
> 
> Sent from my droidx using tapatalk


yea!!! Yea!!!! Hey you kids, get off my lawn.......
I am the Ultimate Answer to the Ultimate Question of Life, The Universe, and Everything. It took Deep Thought 7 1/2 million years to learn that the answer is.....42


----------



## Ricky Babalu

DAMN! I guess I am an old fart! I am in the 5% camp with the old geezers.


----------



## waywardshinobi

20 here


----------



## x13thangelx

18 here


----------



## ProTekk

I hate you all. 19 here. 20 in December.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## KriRivas

23 here 

Sent from my MB860 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Cblox

18 in October.


----------



## iNfAMOUS702

30 in Feb :O ... I mean :'(


----------



## iNfAMOUS702

"Hazmat780 said:


> I concur
> 
> (via TapTalk)


My 15 yr old sister has the best phone in the house =/ sister has an epic 4G...I have a TBOLT/DX/OG DROID/NEXUS 1/DINC...she has a fawkin EVO 3D -_-


----------



## slimpirudude

22 here..


----------



## droidvirzi

18 for a year then onto 20


----------



## jbermi

36 on saturday...time for a midlife crisis...LOL...i got 4 wonderful little fu...I mean kids.

my first android phone was the Moment, got it on launch day. kicked the Rant to the curb. and been loving android ever since. got the Evo 4G on launch, but for some reason waited until nearly 5 months to get into rooting it and have not looked back since...got the 3D on launch day, too. I do like gadgets....


----------



## Aerogriff

19 here. On my fourth android phone. I have four month old twins(a boy and a girl(greatest things ever  )) 
And I'm in college studying criminal justice, nice to meet everyone 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## LEGIONS1stKNIGHT

35. Been following Android progress since Android Inc. (before Google acquired)


----------



## monky_1

16 here.


----------



## xoomdev

12...


----------



## LEGIONS1stKNIGHT

"xoomdev said:


> 12...


I could be wrong, but I think your nose grew a little bit lol. If that's true, there's no hope for me and I might as well start sitting on the porch watching traffic with the other old coots (man I'm starting to feel old)


----------



## AndyFox2011

14, and boy I hate being a teenager! So many good looking girls, but not enough of them actually like me


----------



## JKoeringMN

Hey Everyone! I've been a lurker for a while here at Rootzwiki. Finally decided to register and join the community here. This place out of all the other forums out there is by far the most helpful. So thanks for creating an environment conducive to learning and assistance! I look forward to talking with everyone on here 

By the way, on topic for the thread, I'm 28.


----------



## Amphibliam

I've lurked for a while, but just joined recently. I spend most of my Droid-time on XDA. 15 by the way.


----------



## kvswim

Yeah, right now I'm 16, and next year I'll be.... 
Remix...


----------



## Spazzymz

27, virgin, live with parents, and ride a bicycle to my part time job at Walmart. Been saving up for 3 years now and almost have enough to get a og Droid. Wooo!


----------



## SOTK

38 years old. On my second Android (Charge). Had the Fascinate first. Loving this platform. Had blackberries for a few years before switching. Married with three kids and love Jesus. 

Sent from my Gummy Charged GBE 2.0 using Tapatalk


----------



## xoomdev

"Darknight42020 said:


> I could be wrong, but I think your nose grew a little bit lol. If that's true, there's no hope for me and I might as well start sitting on the porch watching traffic with the other old coots (man I'm starting to feel old)


Just kidding.. 28 ..old


----------



## Iceman0803

Just missed out on the 21-30 bracket.  Turned 31 a month and a half ago.


----------



## davidnc

95 :tongue3: haha


----------

